# i was curious



## frodo (Feb 14, 2017)

I was told the AR 15 is the ''weapon of choice'' for mass shooters
I am not really into the AR platform,  I like the AK..so i started digging

the farther I dug, the more i found that an ar is NOT the favorite weapon of mass shooters,  a hand gun is

i went back to 2010,,--present

,,from 2010 to present 53 mass shootings
here is the total # of guns and type used
66 hand gun, 5 shotgun, 26 rifle
27 shootings used a hand gun only
5 shootings used a rifle only
1 shooting used a shot gun only

as you can see, hand guns are used 5 as much as rifles
I received my data using this site, i only used one site

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:2011_mass_shootings_in_the_United_States

so the question remains to be asked, why, are rifles being targeted as the ''weapon of choice'' for mass shootings when that is clearly not so, the hand gun is the weapon of choice


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2017)

Because the AR is scary looking to non gun people.


----------



## frodo (Feb 14, 2017)

that is the only thing it an be


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2017)

just sent you an email


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 14, 2017)

Logic says if you want to smuggle a gun and ammo into someplace to do harm to others and your plan is going to be close range shooting go with a hand gun. So no surprise as to the hand gun numbers. The rest is purely mass stupidity based around looks of the weapons in question. We are conditioned by movies and TV what a military weapon looks like and what a hunting rifle looks like. I am equally afraid to look down the barrel of both. Just about anything in the hands of the wrong person can be deadly. 

It is 100% perception by people that don&#8217;t know what they are talking about. As we have seen lately any automobile in a crowd of people can be more deadly than any firearm type weapon.

Add a couple pieces of plastic and saw the barrel off any hunting rifle is now an assault weapon.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Logic says if you want to smuggle a gun and ammo into someplace to do harm to others and your plan is going to be close range shooting go with a hand gun. So no surprise as to the hand gun numbers. The rest is purely mass stupidity based around looks of the weapons in question. We are conditioned by movies and TV what a military weapon looks like and what a hunting rifle looks like. I am equally afraid to look down the barrel of both. Just about anything in the hands of the wrong person can be deadly.
> 
> It is 100% perception by people that dont know what they are talking about. As we have seen lately any automobile in a crowd of people can be more deadly than any firearm type weapon.
> 
> Add a couple pieces of plastic and saw the barrel off any hunting rifle is now an assault weapon.



Take the Mini 14 for example, looks identical to all the other hunting rifles and is a semi auto, it does exactly the same thing as an AR. You can even put a scary stock on it to look just like any one of those AR rifles.

I agree that a car is just as or more dangerous than any gun and easier to get a hold of.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 14, 2017)

Compare the number of deaths in auto accidents and those by a firearm in any given year.


----------



## frodo (Feb 14, 2017)

these 2 are the same gun.  a mosin


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 14, 2017)

frodo said:


> these 2 are the same gun.  a mosin
> 
> View attachment 13587



The lower one is clearly an assault weapon.  

That bayonet serves no purpose except killing people.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 14, 2017)

Okay, in keeping with another thread where we just discussed truth and fact and how statistics are thrown around, let me point out a few things.
*I'm going to say right up front that I'm not arguing anti-gun on this, but looking for the facts presented.*
First of all, you quote only one source and then you provide a link - not to the source, but to the main page of Wikipedia, so that is useless unless you expect anyone to sift down to the article you found.

Second, you summarize the list of weapons but don't even include a number for assault weapons. But anyone looking at the bold printed list you provided, can see the AR15, AK and Bushmaster are in that list. So apparently, you cherry picked the numbers.

Third, the definitions for mass shootings and for what qualifies as an assault weapon are up for debate and would depend on whatever the source says they are, which we have no idea of, since the source is unavailable.


> ,,from 2010 to present 53 mass shootings
> here is the total # of guns and type used
> 66 hand gun, 5 shotgun, 26 rifle
> 27 shootings used a hand gun only
> ...



Just sayin' :wavingflag:


----------



## frodo (Feb 14, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Okay, in keeping with another thread where we just discussed truth and fact and how statistics are thrown around, let me point out a few things.
> *I'm going to say right up front that I'm not arguing anti-gun on this, but looking for the facts presented.*
> First of all, you quote only one source and then you provide a link - not to the source, but to the main page of Wikipedia, so that is useless unless you expect anyone to sift down to the article you found.
> 
> ...



Ihttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:2011_mass_shootings_in_the_United_States

opps,,,sorry bout that


nothing is ''cherry'' picked...26 rifles were used

what is different about the ak, ar or bushmaster,  for me to separate it?

and if I did that,  I would need to separate the pistols also.

the number you are looking for is 17,  17 of the 26 rifles are the
scarrrrrrrrrry guns


it was this reason i did not seperate them out

they are rifles    not a salt an pepper weapons of mass destruction


federal says mass shooting is when 3 people are shot, they do not have to be kilt

legal defination of assault weapon is a full auto or select burst fire weapon

the media is trying to call anything scary an assault

THIS IS THE REASON  i did not seperate the "A-salt" weapons from the other "RIFLES"
because an ak, ar and bush master  ARE RIFLES  not asalt

thanks for giving it a look see...i was very surprised at the number of hand guns used.
after all the hyp


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 14, 2017)

these two are the same truck: a Ford


----------



## frodo (Feb 14, 2017)

lol   good try... i want the top truck 

but you do not win the tiki doll

that picture,  if you look close,you will see the barrel and receiver are not in the bottom picture

that is just the stock.


----------

